# Perth Australia



## magnusiax (May 21, 2009)

My friend visited Perth two months ago and said it is a quite remote city. I was thinking maybe she did not explore the city much. I asked her about Swan River, beaches, bars and restaurant and about the Scarbourough and Cottlesloe Beach and said there is not much to tell. In my opinion, there is much to tell even with the plainest looking city; because you have the chance of being on a different culture and different place. I know there is more about Perth travel. Please do share any personal experience when you are in Perth, Australia. Personal and little unknown information; the travel itself, the transportation, the accommodation you have, etc. will be much appreciated. Thank You.


----------



## johnnymac (Dec 4, 2007)

*Re*

The Cottesloe beach is awesome, a perfect beach for swimming, snorkeling and surfing


----------

